# Tell us about your safety program



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

I would like to develop a safety training course for new hires. I would like to hear what kind of procedures or classes some of you have already in place.

Do you hire it out? Do you make them watch a video? Do you give your employees a raise for getting certified?


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

Our company outsources all the safety classes. I never knew there were companies that did strictly that. The trainers were actually subbed investigators for OSHA that decided your fate with W/C after the fact. Don't have any details about co. name.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

I've just stopped hiring employees....solved the safety issue 100%


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Never thought of that. I just give them a quick, always do, do not do and never do, speech. 
Come to think of it, when I was in the Union, the Contractor would pass around safety sheets for all of the Carpenters and Laborers to sign off on. 

I was at one class for four hours, and it was all about how to safely deal with blood on the jobsite. One of the things that stuck in my head is when they taught that if you are using the Port-A-Jon, you are getting your boots contaminated with human waste. Then they asked how many guys go home and walk on the carpet that their kids play on, and that basically you are taking the waste home to your kids, my boots have stayed in the garage since then. They also had us put on latex gloves, rub hand cream on them (to simulate blood), and see who could take them off without getting hand cream (blood) on their skin. 35 guys, nobody did it successful, then they showed us how the doctors do it, and all was good.

Now you have me thinking, I think it may be time to write up a formal safety sheet, maybe saying stuff like bend your legs when lifting, always wear safety equipment, yada-yada-yada….


----------



## Safety-Guy (Mar 10, 2006)

We have a 2 day safety orentation for our Commercial and Residential new hires and a 4 day for our Powerline/Substation.
We cover Company policies, Drug and alcohol training and Topics from OSHA including, Intro to OSHA, Electrical, Fall Protection, Ladder Safety, Hand and Power tools, Trenching and Excavation, LOTO, Confined Spaces, HazCom, Lifts (Sissor and Articulating Boom), NFPA70E, Hazzard Awarness and other 29CFR1019 and 29CFR1926 subjects. 
Myself and our safety Director are Outreach Trainers and everyone who completes the 2 day orentation has met the requirements for and receive a 10 hour OSHA card.
The Powerline/Substation group also receive Equipment training, First Aid/CPR and AED certification.

We also offer to our employees FREE online classes thru Click Safety that they take on their own time, free education if you will. Click safety has 10 and 30 hour OSHA classes along with many other subjects (I have completed about 125 classes thru them).

It may seem overkill but our accident rate and OSHA recordables have shown dramatic decreases.


----------

